# Looking for replacement 16.5" rims



## ironwood (Oct 11, 2008)

Any leads for converting 15" -6 on 6" rims on a 755 JD to 16.5" - 6 on 6". I have found them thru JD $180 each or Stockton Rim for $140 plus shipping.Any other thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## ironwood (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got them from JD, thinking it would save me painting, Wrong. But they are on.

Ironwood


----------

